# Positive things about yourself.



## eversleep (Sep 28, 2011)

Well we have enough negative threads on here, so let's make a positive one. =)
Post some things that you like about yourself.

1)A lot of people seem to think I'm really cute. I'm happy with the way I look. Also guys say I have a nice butt. :3
2)I'm a good learner, as long as I have the slightest motivation to learn something. I can grasp most concepts easily. Math was never really a problem for me like it is with some people.
3)People say I'm creative and original and have this "I don't give a fuck" aura about me. 
4)I don't go around causing problems for people or starting shit. I'm usually nice to people and try to make them smile.

Okay, your turn.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh, so you figured you wouldn't get yourself enough asspats from a regular asspatting thread, you decided to make one where you could pat your own ass.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 28, 2011)

People down the hall call me a communist.


----------



## RedSavage (Sep 28, 2011)

I have a nice set of ten toes. I'm rather proud of them, and people say that it's rather admirable that I have ALL TEN, each of the complete with their own toenail.


----------



## Commie Bat (Sep 28, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> People down the hall call me a communist.


â˜­ *Be Proud Mike, Be Proud!* â˜­
Me too; except I can pull it off quite easy, and we paraded around campus with Soviet flags.

I'd like to praise that i'm a tall person, and my "I don't give a fuck attitude".


----------



## eversleep (Sep 28, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Oh, so you figured you wouldn't get yourself enough asspats from a regular asspatting thread, you decided to make one where you could pat your own ass.


Hey! That is not nice, rudeness and being mean are not tolerated in this thread. Take it elsewhere.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 28, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Hey! That is not nice, rudeness and being mean are not tolerated in this thread. Take it elsewhere.


Your thread =/= your rules. I'm pretty sure you were told this some other times, too.

I am proud that I only make fun of people who deserve it. |3


----------



## RedSavage (Sep 28, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Hey! That is not nice, rudeness and being mean are not tolerated in this thread. Take it elsewhere.



WHERE IS YOUR MOD NOW? :V


----------



## Xeno (Sep 28, 2011)

Does being annoyingly negative count as a positive thing?


----------



## Blutide (Sep 28, 2011)

I lost 155lbs
I am fit and in shape
I love helping others
I listen to others


----------



## Lunar (Sep 28, 2011)

My friend and I gave a cigarette to a woman with ovarian cancer.  Not sure how the cigarette would help the cancer, but I think it was terminal and we made her feel better.
I am an amazing person.
And what's wrong with ass-patting threads?  We all need a nice ass-pat every now and then.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 28, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> My friend and I gave a cigarette to a woman with ovarian cancer.  Not sure how the cigarette would help the cancer, but I think it was terminal and we made her feel better.
> I am an amazing person.
> And what's wrong with ass-patting threads?  We all need a nice ass-pat every now and then.



Speak for yourself, moo-cow.  And there are some people who really shouldn't be given asspats at all.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm employed and working my way toward middle management. 
I've been told I'm enjoyable to be around. By more than just my mom.


----------



## Conker (Sep 28, 2011)

I hate most people more than I hate myself.


----------



## Xipoid (Sep 28, 2011)

Is this a forum game? It sounds like a forum game. It makes me want to throw up, which is usually what forum games do.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 28, 2011)

I make the best puns ever.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm not afraid to embarrass myself and don't mind if people laugh at me. I think laughter is one of the greatest things in the world. I try to be the best sport I can even if I lose at a game or something.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 28, 2011)

I have a job, _and_ I'm a likeable guy wherever I go.

My life > Yours.



Aleu said:


> I make the best puns ever.



Yes.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 28, 2011)

Ummm

I at least attempt to be a good person.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 28, 2011)

I can cook like a boss. 
I'm a really nice gal in person ^_^
I have a wicked (albiet twisted) sense of humour.  I blame that entirely on my diet of Monty Python when growing up 

I'm also stubborn and determined as hell when it comes to turning around bad situations.  However long it takes, I will pull myself out by my teeth and fingernails.  That is a quality I really like the most about myself.


----------



## Larry (Sep 28, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Ummm
> 
> I at least attempt to be a good person.


You are a good person.

Um... I really don't like to brag about myself, but I do like to be active.


----------



## eversleep (Sep 28, 2011)

Tycho said:


> And there are some people who really shouldn't be given asspats at all.


Well as I said, guys think I have a nice ass so they usually like patting it (and doing other things to it). ;3

And no more negativity in here! Either you post positive things about yourself, or you GTFO. Not a hard concept to grasp.


----------



## Larry (Sep 29, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Well as I said, guys think I have a nice ass so they usually like patting it (and doing other things to it). ;3



I really wouldn't call that parenthesized statement "positive".


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 29, 2011)

I guess I can say not-mean stuff now. Gonna give myself some awesome asspats, aww yuhhh.

-I can be pretty silly and derpy, but in a way I think that's a positive. I try not to take anything too seriously; it doesn't work all the time but eh x3
-I've gotten better psychologically speaking. I used to have the ABSOLUTE WORST impulse control.
-I'm not too worried about pigeonholing myself with different definitions of me. I change a lot. That's me. And I'm okay with that!
-I'm much better at keeping the peace than I used to be, mostly because my friends let me vent to them about my ~terrible angsty lyfe~
-Overall, despite bad situations, I'm learning to take it easy and just relax. I have anxiety issues so it's a huge leap for me.

~amazing~


----------



## Perception (Sep 29, 2011)

Well, something positive... Hmm-mm, About me? Well i guess... Um, well, tricky question. I think this picture sums things up pretty well.







Also why no goddamn embedding images?


----------



## Xenke (Sep 29, 2011)

Ajsforg said:


> Also why no goddamn embedding images?



Precisely so people can't clog up threads with stupid pictures instead of actually discussing things.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 29, 2011)

Conker said:


> I hate most people more than I hate myself.


Me too.


Hmm positive thing about myself?
I can free dive like a epic boss....
No seriously if you try and beat my record you're going to drown.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 29, 2011)

There was something good about me but then I posted in this thread and it got canceled out.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 29, 2011)

Ajsforg said:


> Well, something positive... Hmm-mm, About me? Well i guess... Um, well, tricky question. I think this picture sums things up pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But there's a heating unit thingie.  That's something.  Silly emo picture captions.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm a bit of an egomaniac, so my list goes on for awhile.



Spoiler: this



I'm capable of getting tail pretty regularly. (I'm also quite good in bed.)
I'm low-stress.
I make friends easily.
I'm an optimist.
I can cook like a boss. 
I've got a sextastic voice.
I've got goals and am working to further them.
I'm pretty decent at nearly everything I do.
I'm smarter than most people I know, by a fair margin. 
I look good.
I almost always feel good.
I'm artistic.
I'm highly articulate. 
I'm bisexual (Oh, I do love options).
I'm open minded.
I'll try almost anything once.
I don't worry much about what others think of me.
I love myself.

I could go on all night about this...



Brb, fapping to myself.


----------



## Perception (Sep 29, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Precisely so people can't clog up threads with stupid pictures instead of actually discussing things.



Im sorry, sometimes i have a thing for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






lunar_helix said:


> But there's a heating unit thingie.  That's something.  Silly emo picture captions.



Your very right, i have my precious gas radiator, 4 walls and some floorboards (My house dosent have a roof). So what am i complaining about, i have everything going for me!


Ill stop now before i get in-trouble =P


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 29, 2011)

People say I'm nice, that I was raised right, and that I'm level-headed.



Ajsforg said:


> Ill stop now before i get in-trouble =P



You're already in trouble.  Stay on the thread's topic, please.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Sep 29, 2011)

i've been told by people i'm trust worthy,respectful,easy going, easy to talk to, positive and don't let things bother me, hard worker, fast learner, very kind, funny, very patient and other things i can't think of at the moment.

Me personally only find my awesome ability to fap long hours and shoot big loads with endless energy is what i  think are important attributes personally but as they say. To each their own.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 29, 2011)

I have nice hair that I think too much about and I'm there for people


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 29, 2011)

I have fully functioning limbs and organs, no major mental or physical disorders, one friend, a family, a school, general middle class necessities, etc.

I'm pretty damn happy with the basics.


----------



## Half-Priced Pregnancy (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm still alive after fighting off my mother's various psychotic lovers. This makes me happy.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm a furry that doesn't talk about dog dicks at every given moment. That's the only remotely positive thing I can think of.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm real good at cooking, my favorites to cook are Enchiladas and Speghetti.
I'm actually getting off my ass and really making a video game, and it's coming along very well.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 29, 2011)

-A psychologist once said I seem very focused in my anger.
-I very rarely get sick.


----------



## BRN (Sep 29, 2011)

English accent.
Eloquent.

Suck it.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 29, 2011)

I generally like to help people improve their literacy skills. I encourage creativity in most forms. 

Despite my own cynical outlook on life I try to be positive most of the time. I don`t consider it right to destroy another`s self esteem without cause. 

I`m not afraid to postpone or sacrifice my own ambitions for the sake of another. 

And I am almost impervious to being offended. _Almost._


----------



## Cain (Sep 29, 2011)

SIX said:


> English accent.
> Eloquent.
> 
> Suck it.


Slight American accent, with English slang.

Suck it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 29, 2011)

Well I've been thinking negative things about myself a lot for the past few months, so this could serve as a good break.

I like to be nice and friendly to people. Why not, right?
I enjoy making people happy. If I could have more spending money, I'd probably be using over half of it to buy stuff for others, I loving giving gifts!
I try to be supportive of others.
I do my best to be considerate and open-minded when it comes to dealing with other people according to disability/race/gender/sexuality/etc.
I'm funny, entertaining, and fun, according to some.
Apparently I'm quite the loving type to some people, despite not being a relative of/significant other to those same people.
I'm a young Englishman who doesn't brag about his voice and eloquency. *:V*

I feel plenty of bad things too, but I'm not gonna bother talking about them in this thread. Even I'm starting to get bored of my silly emotional monologues.



Crusader Mike said:


> People down the hall call me a communist.



Some people are pretty certain I am a Nazi. I don't feel that this is a good thing at all, and I certainly am not one, but hearing it makes me feel all strangely fluffy inside, which unnerves me. :c


----------



## BRN (Sep 29, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Slight American accent, with English slang.Suck it.


I am now imagining a Texas guy saying "Y'alright bruv, watup uh? Ay-up."

However I must admit if I met an American I would probably melt. Dataccent. :c


----------



## Cain (Sep 29, 2011)

SIX said:


> I am now imagining a Texas guy saying "Y'alright bruv, watup uh? Ay-up."However I must admit if I met an American I would probably melt. Dataccent. :c


-Slight-. xD More Mississippian, according to some Yanks I've talked to.

But it would be hilarious to hear a texan say that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 29, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I have nice hair


"L'oreal because I'm worth it"


I'm one of the few people that aren't egomaniacs that is positive about myself.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 29, 2011)

SIX said:


> I am now imagining a Texas guy saying "Y'alright bruv, watup uh? Ay-up."
> 
> However I must admit if I met an American I would probably melt. Dataccent. :c



WTF this is something I hear often, why do you guys like our accent? :/ Especially the southern accent, which makes me want to vomit
British accents make me jizz buckets though :3c


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 29, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> WTF this is something I hear often, why do you guys like our accent? :/ Especially the southern accent, which makes me want to vomit



I kinda like the Southern accent. It's just so... different and sweet-sounding, especially in wiminz.



> British accents make me jizz buckets though :3c



*whispers in your ear*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sM45TACI4H4


----------



## Cyril (Sep 29, 2011)

I am inherently intelligent and a quick learner
I am incredibly persistent when I want to be
I can be incredibly creative
I'd like to think that I'm nice
Apparently I'm funny IRL (definitely not on the internet though)


----------



## Onnes (Sep 29, 2011)

In case of a sloth emergency, my beard may be used as a pillow.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm persistent as anything. There isn't much that I wanted that I haven't been able to get with enough time. I guess that can go both ways though.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 29, 2011)

This thread would be more fun if everyone asspatted the person above them. :v

I'd participate.


----------



## Flatline (Sep 29, 2011)

Gibby said:


> This thread would be more fun if everyone asspatted the person above them. :v



Wasn't there a Forum Games thread for that?


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 29, 2011)

I work-out and take long walks.
Apparently I'm very good at making coffee drinks. 
My penis swells faster then my ego. 
---
Asspat session completed.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 29, 2011)

I've gotten back to lifting dumbbells again.
I have a thick skin
Some people like my accent >_>


----------



## Citrakayah (Sep 29, 2011)

I am attractive and I can take pretty pictures. 

Also an outdoors man and avid fisherman. (Not really positive, but it's better than being a shut in)


----------



## Azure (Sep 29, 2011)

I got nothin.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm completely emotionally detatched/numb. (i.e. Dog dies, don't care. Grandma was raped, meh, had better days. Minorities broke into my car, idgaf). A lot of people say they envy this feat of mine, so I guess that means it's positive?

I'm also highly empathetical, which is a trait described to me by people who like to cry to me about problems. So, I guess being open with a dry shoulder for others to wet is a good trait.

I'm a good troll and my friends enjoy my trolling.

...

That's about it for positive stuff that stands out.
The list for my negative feats is enough to form a puddle that can drown and infant.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 29, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Well as I said, guys think I have a nice ass so they usually like patting it (and doing other things to it). ;3



What, like giving it a swift kick? You could use one of those right now.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 29, 2011)

Flatline said:


> Wasn't there a Forum Games thread for that?



Yes. But some bright sparks turned it into a general conversation thread despite all the warnings that were given from me, the person who made it in the first place, and the mods. So it's all over now.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Sep 29, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Yes. But some bright sparks turned it into a general conversation thread despite all the warnings that were given from me, the person who made it in the first place, and the mods. So it's all over now.


Well, you could recreate it if you want. Quite a lot of the forum games have multiple incarnations, usually started when the old one goes bad.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 29, 2011)

I am a very honest person.
And that ain't no lie.


----------



## Waffles (Sep 29, 2011)

Uhhhhh
I'm fairly nice and friendly?
I always ALWAYS try to help my friends with everythingggggggg
And I like waffles. There.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 29, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Well, you could recreate it if you want. Quite a lot of the forum games have multiple incarnations, usually started when the old one goes bad.



Well it was reincarnated _many_ times while it was still good. I suppose if I could make the rules clear with the help of a moderator, it could be back again.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 29, 2011)

I can poker face like a boss while playing poker.


----------



## Xeno (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm generally a nice person and I try to make people feel better about themselves. Although sometimes it doesn't work the way I planned, and it just makes them feel worse, but hey I tried. I also like helping and getting to know people even though I'm terrible at talking/chatting with others.


----------



## johnny (Sep 29, 2011)

I can play the piano, and the drum set
I really value all my friends, and try to be supportive and genuine
....
Keep on truckin' :3


----------



## eversleep (Sep 29, 2011)

Tycho said:


> What, like giving it a swift kick? You could use one of those right now.


Hey! You need to stop being mean. It's not good for you. =(


----------



## Aleu (Sep 29, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Well it was reincarnated _many_ times while it was still good. I suppose if I could make the rules clear with the help of a moderator, it could be back again.



actually no because all types of those threads would be insta-locked. Idiots ruined it for us...as always.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 29, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Hey! You need to stop being mean. It's not good for you. =(



But it FEELS SO RIGHT


----------



## Larry (Sep 29, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Hey! You need to stop being mean. It's not good for you. =(


But it is the most positive thing about Tycho.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 29, 2011)

Larry said:


> But it is the most positive thing about Tycho.



No, it's that he can make the most poetic of insults.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 29, 2011)

Whoopee! I got a B- on a math test. 

Thats something positive....right? : /


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 29, 2011)

Spaceless post vomit:

I'm very good at games as long as it's not a  shooter. I tend to frequently win most competitive multiplayer  settings, not necessarily limited to video games (like card games for  instance, in various formats). I have a strong  survive-till-the-bitter-end-no-matter-what mind set. I'm laid back, most  of the time. I tend to be a lot better at dealing with stress and  seeing things as not a big deal than most people I know. I'm extremely  tolerant and carefree for people and things, and in situations others tend to find too boring or  too stressful (like taking public transport for several hours, I don't  mind at all). I'm better than average when it comes to writing and math  (which doesn't say much after seeing some of my online class  discussions... o.o). I'm a very fast learner. I can memorize lengthy  monologues overnight (I used to/still procrastinate hardcore...). I get  very good grades on tests and quizzes without even studying. I'm very good  at being invisible irl. I've been through a personal stuff questionnaire  with my friends as an initiation and I ended up being the most innocent  out of everyone, because I have little to hide. At any time, I can  voluntarily force myself to do something I normally wouldn't do if I so  choose by temporarily repressing consequential thinking. I have  potential in almost every area *other than* public speaking and all  manner of visual arts (including level design). I have extremely good  long-term memory. I can't stay angry for any long periods of time, even  if I wanted to. I tend to think a lot, making connections and  observations with facts I currently know. When I come across the subject  again, those connections tend to be reconfirmed as fact. So far I have  had an easy initiation to programming, mostly in C++. I recently  upgraded to and learned a shit ton about object-oriented  after working on a  Game   Maker prototype course project in a four-person team, where I was  the only one who knew how to program because the rest of my team were  newbs that haven't even learned to walk yet.

People tend to  regard me as some innocent goody two-shoes (I don't like it, but it's  kinda sort of a compliment). People are always surprised when I use  profanity or say something devious. People tend to tell me I have  beautiful eyes. People are always jealous that I'm thin and short... mostly women say that. High metabolism >.>. People always tell me I have potential, which I guess is my  big highlight. I have all this potential, but just no strong motivation  to hone it. Potential by itself is useless, but ah well. Also, I tend  to self-eval a lot, and I have settled into a single identity for  myself, both as a fursona and as a person, something which a lot of  people tend to find confusion in for some reason. I'm pretty comfortable  with who I am, despite my many flaws, and even if I had the opportunity  to be someone else, I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Viva (Sep 29, 2011)

Anything and everything


----------



## Xeno (Sep 29, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Whoopee! I got a B- on a math test.
> 
> Thats something positive....right? : /


Yes, I would think that as something positive.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Sep 29, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Whoopee! I got a B- on a math test.
> 
> Thats something positive....right? : /


Was your previous high score in the class a C? If so, yes. 

Just about any improvement is something to be proud of. Compete with yourself, don't worry about others, for now.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 29, 2011)

Onnes said:


> In case of a sloth emergency, my beard may be used as a pillow.



Can I please sig this? This is just beautiful.

Other Positives about me:

I point out my problems so often and hate myself so much that I make everyone around me happy that they aren't a complete loser like me.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm proud that I'm buying a pinball machine this monday for my game room. Oh and my good health, and i'm fit, and I guess my real life friends would consider me a moderately interesting person  

So, yeah, umm, yay me?


----------



## Onnes (Sep 29, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> Can I please sig this? This is just beautiful.



Go ahead!



> I point out my problems so often and hate myself so much that I make everyone around me happy that they aren't a complete loser like me.



That isn't particularly positive. While it is obviously bad for your own mental image, no one else should come to rely on another's misfortune for their own happiness.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 29, 2011)

Onnes said:


> Go ahead!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay!


Well, that is true, but then again... flawed mentality in common high school society isn't exactly rare, now is it? :/

I'm just saying, in most cases one of my battery members is making fun of me. If I beat them to the joke and demote myself, they usually are happier.


----------



## Corto (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm awesome.


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 30, 2011)

Corto said:


> I'm awesome.


I was going to post that earlier but decided against it xD


----------



## Corto (Sep 30, 2011)

Because you're not as awesome.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 30, 2011)

Corto said:


> I'm awesome.



lolplzdntkllme:v


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 30, 2011)

I saw a coyote tonight over by the bus station. That's definitely something positive.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 30, 2011)

1) I'm cute, or so I've been told.
2) I'm always there for my friends online/offline.
3) I have no enemies online/offline.


----------



## Belluavir (Sep 30, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> I point out my problems so often and hate myself so much that I make everyone around me happy that they aren't a complete loser like me.



Depression is contagious.

Positive qualities: 


I'm sexually attractive
I'll listen to people's problems and try to come up with a real solution where possible
I'm relatively intelligent and creative
I'm very fearful of social situations but I can often muster up enough determination to initiate and get through them when I need to
I have decent fashion sense
I learn things pretty quickly if I can get my hands on them.
I eat very slowly


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 30, 2011)

Belluavir said:


> I'm sexually attractive



Pics or it didn't happen. :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 30, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Pics or it didn't happen. :V


Also Tits or GTFO :V


----------



## Bliss (Sep 30, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Also Tits or GTFO :V


Sure.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 30, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Sure.



I was expecting birds but oh god what the fuck.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 30, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> I was expecting birds but oh god what the fuck.


Boobies work fine too :V

Lizzie, Y U DO DIS, those are just wrong.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 30, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Sure.



If you can be positive about yourself with monstrosities like those, then the world is yours.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 30, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> If you can be positive about yourself with monstrosities like those, then the world is yours.



Amazed that the woman can stand up at all.  (Actually, that's just an assumption, as she is not standing in the picture and I have not seen her in any other pictures)


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 30, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Amazed that the woman can stand up at all.  (Actually, that's just an assumption, as she is not standing in the picture and I have not seen her in any other pictures)



It's from ED on depressants Uncyclopedia, so I wouldn't be surprised if it was shooped.


----------



## Corto (Sep 30, 2011)

There's basically no way at all that isn't a photoshop.

Also, back on topic: I'm really awesome.


----------



## Tabasco (Sep 30, 2011)

1. I have a "water under the bridge" attitude and an optimistic streak. I forgive most slights and look for the best in people and situations whenever possible.

2. I'm about as bright as the grey crayon in the box, but I've been known to have remarkable intuition, especially concerning people.

3. I can totally touch my nose with my tongue.

4. While normally a wuss who gets chased off my sunbathing spot by ducks, I'm ballsy when it counts.

5. Apparently my hiccups sound like Beaker from the Muppets.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 30, 2011)

I forgot the most important thing; I'm extremely strong willed and even though some people may see that as a bad trait, it's kept me alive and has kept me from going completely mental and helped me prevent my mom from killing herself.


----------



## Wobblegong (Sep 30, 2011)

If left to my own devices there is a greater than 10% chance that I won't wander into traffic and get hit by a bus.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 30, 2011)

Blues said:


> 5. Apparently my hiccups sound like Beaker from the Muppets.


This is the most adorable thing


----------



## Commie Bat (Sep 30, 2011)

I can hit a quarter sized target at 940m away with a rifle.
Can almost grab the top part of the backboard on a basketball goal.
A bunch of other random things as well.


----------



## Vega (Oct 1, 2011)

It's a very short list...
I can make at least a few people(Stranger or not) laugh.


----------



## Fling (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm good in social situations and find "drunk best friends" at most outings.
I do well at university and catch onto things quickly.
I'm good at videogames.
People feel comfortable around me.


----------



## Sar (Oct 2, 2011)

I am one of the few people in the world who doesn't have facebook and I dont regret it.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 2, 2011)

I am one of the six people in Israel who can properly use MilkyTracker.
I cannot value my own skills or crafts. I cannot underestimate myself, or overestimate myself.
I do not fear what cannot reach me.




Sarukai said:


> I am one of the few people *in the world* who doesn't have facebook and I dont regret it.





> People on Facebook  More than 800 million active users


(Facebook statistics)


> The *world population* is the...estimated to be *6.97 billion*


(Wikipedia)
Add/substract 100 million to the facebook users due inactive users, add/substract 100 million bots...
Total: 6.07 - 6.37 people in the world without a facebook profile.
Few.


----------



## Bliss (Oct 2, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> (Facebook statistics)
> (Wikipedia)
> Add/substract 100 million to the facebook users due inactive users, add/substract 100 million bots...
> Total: 6.07 - 6.37 people in the world without a facebook profile.
> Few.


Only two milliard people use the Internet.


----------



## Sar (Oct 2, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> 6.07 - 6.37 people in the world without a facebook profile.


I'm impressed you worked that out.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 2, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Only two milliard people use the Internet.


That still leaves half the internet without a facebook profile, so ;P


Sarukai said:


> I'm impressed you worked that out.


Complicated calculations for simple men.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Oct 2, 2011)

Blah, blah, blah me:

I'm hard to understand.
I'm darker than anyone assumes/thinks.
I love giving mixed signals.
I love hating and loving (mostly hating) MLP FiM.
I love my haters (no MLP bronies pun intended).


----------



## jcfynx (Oct 2, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Oh, so you figured you wouldn't get yourself enough asspats from a regular asspatting thread, you decided to make one where you could pat your own ass.



That is really rude and mean. :[


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 2, 2011)

Positive things:

-I have a great relationship with my parents
-I go to a great school
-I can maintain decent grades with out trying (but I can achieve amazing grades when I do actually try)
-When I get sick, I don't get laid up in bed for a week
-I'm (apparently) a likeable person
-I can do a really good Sean Connery impersonation
-I can actually do a lot of really good impersonations, and I can adlib them too; then I'm not just a parrot :V

Also, I think Tycho pretty much summed up my thoughts exactly when I saw the name "eversleep" in the "Topic Creator" field of the thread information. -v-


----------



## Bliss (Oct 2, 2011)

My smile strikes fear upon men's hearts. :V


----------



## Tycho (Oct 2, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> That is really rude and mean. :[



Thanks, I try.


----------



## JoeX (Nov 3, 2011)

1) I know so much about vehicles, it's scary.
2) I make people laugh.
3) I am excellent at masturbating.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm the most humble person in the world and everybody else in the world ought to admit it.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 4, 2011)

JoeX said:


> 1) I know so much about vehicles, it's scary.
> 2) I make people laugh.
> 3) I am excellent at masturbating.



1) Check dates of last posts
2) You coulda left #3 off your list :c


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh hey, a necro. Let's enjoy it, anyways, it's not a bad kind of thread.

Positive things... hm. Aside from what others say, I think that the most important thing is that when I have a shit time I always manage to smile in the end, whether the shittiness is fixed or not.



JoeX said:


> 3) I am excellent at masturbating.



G4U.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm affectionate and someone people can trust to keep a secret.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 4, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Oh hey, a necro. Let's enjoy it...



no

*goes to get shovel*


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 4, 2011)

Positive things about myself: I look at thread participation and relative value before deciding whether an extremely late bump is a necropost or not, and I resist being driven by anger and frustration into banning everyone who calls a thread necro'd just because of a one-day difference.


----------

